
Responsive Design - kristianpaul
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/CSS/CSS_layout/Responsive_Design
======
kristianpaul
It is important to understand that responsive web design isn't a separate
technology — it is a term used to describe an approach to web design or a set
of best practices, used to create a layout that can respond to the device
being used to view the content.

